# Foam head base for deer



## Prancer (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey i was wondering if anyone has a picture of a deer head without fur yet and if anyone has any tips for making a deer fursuit.


----------



## morphology (Nov 21, 2011)

For hoofed critters, I highly suggest looking up Beastcub, Beetlecat, and Qarrezel.  They make some pretty awesome deersuits.  As for deer head without fur/making a deer suit, It'd be pretty much the same as making a regular fursuit except for the antlers.  For those, you'd want to make a lightweight resin cast of the the antlers as real ones are extremely heavy.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 21, 2011)

Look up a little on deer anatomy as well, especially the muscle-structure of the face. In most cervid's faces you can see the musculature underneath if you look.


----------

